# dumpsters and compactors



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

Already have a load of coops for the winter but have also found a source of dumpsters and some compactors. What would be required to get these permitted as far as cleaning and such ? I'm in okaloosa county


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

http://www.co.okaloosa.fl.us/pw/fishing-reefs/materials

Check this out.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

That helped none what so ever


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Maybe what you have is not "approved" for a reef is the way I am taking it ?????


----------



## Hangover (Aug 5, 2013)

http://bfy.tw/1g1q


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

I know they've been done recently. I saw them on a barge. Ill just call tomorrow and talk to someone with the county


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

dsaito said:


> I know they've been done recently. I saw them on a barge. Ill just call tomorrow and talk to someone with the county


Better get ready to jump through some hoops...:yes:


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Good for about two seasons if there are no storms. They're great fish producers but never last. By the time the hauler disposes of them they're pretty thin (they're only 12 g. maybe some 10 g. to begin with) I know from first hand experience from working for one of the biggest haulers out there and giving hundreds upon hundreds away for reefs. 

If you can get them for free, and placing them doesn't cost too much it may be worthwhile, but otherwise, if it's costing you, there are better options IMO. 

Not sure about FL, but all the one's we gave away were placed in AL.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

If they're that thin you can hang up getting a permit. Don't remember the number they were looking for but when they show up they will have a micrometer in hand to measure thickness. A dumpster with holes cut in it would make a helluva grouper spot though.


----------



## flounderslayerman (Jun 3, 2011)

Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> If they're that thin you can hang up getting a permit. Don't remember the number they were looking for but when they show up they will have a micrometer in hand to measure thickness. A dumpster with holes cut in it would make a helluva grouper spot though.


I saw some on the reef makers boat a couple weeks ago headed out the pass. They were big rollout dumpsters and some smaller ones.


----------



## dsaito (Feb 3, 2014)

The steel has to be 1/8 inch. Sure baby dumpster is that thick


----------

